# Where/how to rent a birthing pool?



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

I was talking to my midwife today about having a water birth, and she said the hospital told her that they don't have the birthing tubs or whatever there, but I'm welcome to rent my own and bring it with me, and then I can labor in it.

How would I go about doing this?


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

Waterbirth.org sells Eco: birthpool in a box.

Here's a link. Look on the upper right corner.
http://www.waterbirth.org/mc/page.do

I doubt you are in the Chicago area but if you are, then I have some local sources for you.

ETA: duh! I see you are San Diego- never mind!


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I'm hoping to rent one so I won't have to outright buy it, but if I can't find a place to rent one I'll probably use that link. Thank you very much.

I posted a question about it in my local tribal area, so hopefully someone there will know a local place.

Thanks


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

Whoops! I see you want to rent.

How about renting an aquadoula?

http://www.gentlebirth.org/tubs/tubs.html

http://shop.nurturecenter.com/aqwabitubre.html


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I rented the aqua doula for my last birth. I think it may be a little cheaper here http://shop.nurturecenter.com/aqwabitubre.html


----------



## Mommyintraining2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coobabysmom* 
Waterbirth.org sells Eco: birthpool in a box.

Here's a link. Look on the upper right corner.
http://www.waterbirth.org/mc/page.do

I doubt you are in the Chicago area but if you are, then I have some local sources for you.

ETA: duh! I see you are San Diego- never mind!

I loved, loved, loved this pool. Now I own it and hope to find someone who wants to buy it for half price. Too bad you don't live closer!


----------

